# Inner Peace



## Pakhet (Feb 24, 2003)

Courtesy of my mother:

 I'm passing this along to you, because it's
 definitely working for me. 

 I think I have found inner peace. I recently read an
 article that said the best way to achieve inner
 peace is to FINISH things I had started. So, today I
 finished two large bags of potato chips, a chocolate
 pie, a fifth of Jack Daniels, a small box of chocolate
 candy, and I slapped the living ***** out of someone
 I have never liked. 

 I feel better already. 



:rofl: works for me!


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 24, 2003)

I can get with that  

:rofl:


----------



## Yari (Feb 25, 2003)

Good advice

Good thing I've got my whole life to finish things off. 

/Yari


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 25, 2003)

Very Funny Lisa.  

See it is a good thing you decided to finish all of those things off also. As you know tomorrow is promised to no one. :asian: 



_Ginsu_


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 28, 2003)

Very Cool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice ! :rofl:


----------

